

Flat UI Pro has been Updated to Version 1.1 - SmeelBe
http://designmodo.com/flat-ui-pro-version-1-1/
Today was launchd the first important update for Flat UI Pro, (v. 1.1). Exactly two weeks ago, was made the official release of Flat UI Pro Kit.
======
parapam
Very good news that these guys continue to developing this design for twitter
bootstrap.

